# New Marine PFT/CFT



## Devildoc (Dec 21, 2016)

Marine Corps publishes new PFT and CFT rules

Although much of this isn't new, I do like the part about rowing instead of running to assess aerobic fitness.


----------



## CDG (Dec 21, 2016)

Lol.  Helluva tattoo that guy has.


----------



## Gunz (Dec 21, 2016)

As an 0331, I'm so liking that dude's ink.


----------



## digrar (Dec 21, 2016)

Devildoc said:


> I do like the part about rowing instead of running to assess aerobic fitness.



I'm picking there are a lot of over 30's who are unhappy it's only for over 45's though.


----------



## JohnBender (Dec 21, 2016)

This looks like a step in the right direction. Amos's "Awakening" created a zero-defect mentality resulting in the mass-exile/exodus that downsizing sought. But it got rid of the wrong people. The idea that all Marines must be performing at 100 percent capacity in every attribute left 0 room for error. What ended up happening is that once someone, even really good Marines, take a hit they see their future in the Corps as lost, and it created a "Why should I go above and beyond if i'm already fucked?" mentality. 

I see the ability to retake the test multiple times as a message: "Pick yourself back up right now, and make yourself better".  No one wants weak bitches in the Corps, but the current system was toxic for warfighters. Additionally, they seem to be doing away with the mock-PFT/CFT that was the bane of many's existence, and saying that all attempts count means more accountability for your actions.

Unless this has changed as well, there were changes to the physical requirements. The max pull-ups are now scaled to age, with 20 being the maximum for 17-20 year olds, and then until you're over 35 the new max is 23. Same thing with crunches.  https://www.killfoot.com/2016/07/01/all-new-usmc-pft-requirements/


----------



## Etype (Dec 23, 2016)

Devildoc said:


> Marine Corps publishes new PFT and CFT rules
> 
> Although much of this isn't new, I do like the part about rowing instead of running to assess aerobic fitness.


The max score is a 20:40 5k, which is 2:40/500m, which basically means you have to keep the handle moving for 20 minutes...

They might as well just check them for a pulse then give them 100 points.


----------



## CDG (Dec 23, 2016)

@Etype

2:40?  That would be 5:20 for 1k, so 26:40 for 5k.......  A 20:40 5k is 4:08 1k, so a 2:04 500m pace.  That's not horrible for a 5k, but still nowhere near the same output as running a 20 minute 5k.


----------



## Etype (Dec 23, 2016)

Fuck math.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Dec 23, 2016)

Etype said:


> Fuck math.



Says the sniper...........................................:-"


----------



## Teufel (Dec 23, 2016)

Keep in mind the rowing option is for Marines 46 years and older. Back in the day they weren't even required to take the PFT.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 4, 2017)

Zero!

Zero!

Zero!

Zero!





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10154817248668608


----------

